# how to use a hackamore?



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Depends on what kind of hackamore you use. THey can be just as painful as a bit in the wrong hands. 

My first horse was a mustang that used a mechanical hackamore. It was a round braided leather noseband with steel shanks. He was trained to voice and leg commands, and frankly I doubt we ever really had to even look at the reins. 

I've ridden in a bosal too, and a bitless bridle that acted on pressure under the jaw. 

Racehorses are taught to run faster the more pressure is on the bit.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

ok thanks, im not shore what sort of hackamore is the one that i have here but it has the same sides on it as a western bit and it has a soft nose piece then a chain on the back. if that helps a bit


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Does this horse neck rein or use leg commands to turn? If he doesn't it won't work.

A mechanical hackamore like that has really no effective way to turn a horse, it has stopping power. Be very careful with a mechanical hackamore, especially one with the steel shanks. It is useful if the horse has had a mouth injury (our mustang did) and all you need is stopping power. But they can cause a lot of damage to a horse if you use them heavy handed. 

If he just came off the track, why not give him a few months to just rest and settle down before you do much. Then go back to basics with him, in just a snaffle and see how it goes. 

Remember that track horses run faster the more you pull.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I've only ever ridden in a Bosal (as far as bitless goes) but I can offer a word of caution to the hackamores.

I've seen a lot of idiots hurt their horse by pulling on the hackamore. One lady actually broke her horses nose and jaw and they had to put him down because it was unrepairable. You must be very careful when using them, otherwise thigns like that could happen. 

Not saying all Hackamores are bad, you just have to know how to use them right


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Another thing is that they have to be perfectly fitted to the horse. A lot of people have the noseband too low, and this can crush the delicate cartilage of the nose. It must ride higher up on the bone structures.

Mechanical hacks that have the steel shanks, the longer the shank the more leverage it exerts. A 6 inch shank at 10 pounds of pressure applied by the hand is actually 180 lbs of pressure on the horses nose and chin. 

I would just turn this big fellow out and let him rest a few months, then start riding again in a light snaffle and see what happens.


----------

